# Review: Voler Black Label Cycling Collection



## Dick_Voss (Nov 5, 2013)

I do not think that they should may bike jersey in black as they are very hard to see on the road, and especially for winter as it is even worse to see riders in black jerseys. That is just my observation as a biker for many years, Also black tops/jerseys are hard to see when someone is making an signal to turn is very hard to see.
Thank You, Dick Voss


----------



## darelldd (Oct 17, 2006)

Fortunately, they now have "invisible against the asphault" gray (with bright green accents)... and also red.


----------

